# Rare Photo of BB Warfield Discovered!



## ReformationArt (Feb 20, 2008)

We are very happy to announce that we have found and obtained two rare photographs of Benjamin Breckenridge (BB) Warfield, one of the old Princeton giants!

These portraits were taken in 1867, when Benjamin was 16 years old. For the past 140 years they have remained hidden in a photo album, until they were recently re-discovered. We were able to obtain them, in partnership with the PCA Historical Center (PCA Historical Center - Home Page), to make them available to you, and to preserve them for future generations. 

You can order your copy at reformationart.com by clicking on the following link:
Benjamin Breckenridge (BB) Warfield - 2

You can view a larger file of the picture here:






We appreciate your order, as your purchase will help to off-set the considerable expense incurred in obtaining these photographs.

Soli Deo Gloria,
Andrew Moody
Reformation Art
reformationart.com
[email protected]
Pastor - Christ Covenant OPC, Amarillo, TX
Christ Covenant Presbyterian Church OPC - Home Page
806-584-1726


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow! Very cool!


----------



## Civbert (Feb 20, 2008)

Put a top-hat on him and it's the kid from the movie Oliver. I forget his name.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 20, 2008)

My wife saw the picture and asked: "Who is that punk?"


----------



## ReformationArt (Feb 20, 2008)

Your wife, along with thousands of liberal Presbyterians!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 20, 2008)

After being told that it was Dr. Warfield, she repented.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 20, 2008)

What's the scope on the history? Whose album, etc. (the provenance as they say on Antiques Road Show)?


ReformationArt said:


> We are very happy to announce that we have found and obtained two rare photographs of Benjamin Breckenridge (BB) Warfield, one of the old Princeton giants!
> 
> These portraits were taken in 1867, when Benjamin was 16 years old. For the past 140 years they have remained hidden in a photo album, until they were recently re-discovered. We were able to obtain them, in partnership with the PCA Historical Center (PCA Historical Center - Home Page), to make them available to you, and to preserve them for future generations.
> 
> ...


----------



## ReformationArt (Feb 20, 2008)

Chris,

Here's what the seller said to the provenance:

"This image is out of a personal photograph collection once belonging to the Joseph Cabell Breckenridge family of Lexington, Kentucky. A bit of research found Benjamin Breckinridge Warfield to be Joseph C. Breckenridge's cousin's son. Jopseph Cabell Breckenridge had 10 siblings, and many had middle names that were the surnames of their ancestors and extended family which makes it very confusing trying to put them all together. I will eventually get around to putting the Breckenridge family photos and documents on this auction site...Photos include Joseph C. Breckenridge as a Lieutenant in the Union Army during the Civil War. As you may well know, the prestigious Breckinridge family was divided during the war...some enlisted in the Union Army, the others fought for the Confederacy. Enough about that...."


----------



## caddy (Feb 20, 2008)

How cool is that!?


----------

